# Microchipping Event - Walsall, West Midlands



## beckyboo (Apr 18, 2010)

Walsall RSPCA are holding a microchipping event for cats and rabbits on Satuday 5th March at Aldridge Community Centre (WS9 8AN) from 12 to 3pm. Price is £7 per animal. If you know anyone in the area please let them know. For more information please view our website at Home or email the branch on [email protected].

We are currently in the process of organising a microchipping event locally for dogs too, once we have a date and venue sorted it will added to the website.

Hope to see some of you there


----------

